# Beatty & Son Meat Cleavers



## gic (Oct 29, 2013)

I bid on one on the bay and didn't get it but that got me wondering more about them. Can anyway tell me more about them: what's the steel, how good are they really. If you refurb one do they function better than a comparable CCK cleaver or are they just incredibly cool looking?

TIA


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 29, 2013)

How old of cleaver where you bidding on? Which shape? I use mine to cut down trees with and to crack pigs heads.


----------



## gic (Oct 29, 2013)

Well they are always available on ebay, the latest one says it is 1.5lbs but not sure how to tell how old it is...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

Beatty's have numbers stamped on them that indicate the length of cut. A 1.5 lb Beatty is tiny, likely a 0 or maybe even 00. See the illustrations below (taken from catalogs).

Beatty's can't be compared with CCKs unless you want to talk about the splitters because all Beattys are meat cleavers whereas most CCKs are veg cleavers.

All Beattys are old, if memory serves me the last variant of the name stopped making cleavers in the late 1800's. These are some tough ass tools that stood the test of time better than most all of their competition's tools did.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

These are Beatty's markings (thanks to Colin!)

*Note - The graphics representing the markings are not in chronological order.​


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

Beatty threads on KKF...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...tion-is-acceptable?p=6660&viewfull=1#post6660

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6164-New-(old)-cleaver-day!


Sales
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6263-Vintage-Beatty-amp-Son-Cleavers

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...y-1-cleaver-FS?p=186124&viewfull=1#post186124

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-1-Satsuma-bocho?p=45116&viewfull=1#post45116

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Beatty-cleaver-and-2-Dexter-Russell-scimitars

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ge-William-Beatty-and-Son-quot-0-quot-cleaver

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7293-FS-William-Beatty-and-Sons-2-0-cleaver-75


----------



## gic (Oct 29, 2013)

Way cool, thanks much David!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

gic said:


> Way cool, thanks much David!




You're welcome


----------

